# DX10.1 to replace DX10 in Vista SP1 - and is not compatible with DX10 cards!!!



## blackpearl (Aug 12, 2007)

*www.neoseeker.com/news/story/6977/



> There is a report that Microsoft is about to cause a major PR disaster by killing DX10 before it is even really born.
> 
> DX10.1 will add:
> 1. 32 bit floating point filtering becomes mandatory (was optional in DX10)
> 2. 4xAA is compulsory (previously was not mandated)



*www.theinquirer.net/?article=41577



> Here's the thing. DX10 hardware - such as the GeForce 8800 or the Radeon 2900 - won't work with the new 10.1 features. The 0.1 revision requires completely new hardware for support, thus royally cheesing off many gamers who paid top whack for their new hardware over the last few months on the basis of future game compatibility.



dx10.1 is supposed to come with Vista sp1.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

Already posted here -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=574007&postcount=26


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

OLD news.......


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

News Source = The inquirer....wow, they are known for being the least credibal on the net 

2nd, if a hardware can run DX 10.1 it can run all DX 10.0 games

3rd If a hardware cannot run DX10.1, then the game engine will fallback to DX10.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

^Even neoseeker has given the same news. And you trust neoseeker dont you?:/


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 12, 2007)

hey man , 





> is not compatible with DX10 cards



then wat abt my brand new 8600 GT *img486.imageshack.us/img486/6389/jawdrop7rg.gif


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

^ You made one of the biggest mistakes of the century.
Enjoy Gaming.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 12, 2007)

*img439.imageshack.us/img439/2209/deprimetriste294230fr.gif
*www.j1897.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/scusa.gif


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 12, 2007)

Even just so recently i got XFX8600Gt. But frankly i am not disappointed.Because the thing is i considered it always a lower end card and since i knew that nVidia was releasing 9 series card that card was a temperory subs for me until i layed my hand on nvidia 9 Series card.
  Frankly i dont understand what i going on the Gaming world.
  For once i dont think MS will stick to the 10.1 for long time until new bugs comes up and then we will have another 10.2
  The PC gaming market is so volatile.
  I think if one can get Xbox 360 , then he can lay in peace atleast for a year.
 One second thought on this.
*Is Microsoft doing this to increase the sales of XBox 360 ? *


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

^This is what some of the sites are suggesting. But people have the option of PS3 too. So that kinda possibility is somewhat out of question.

But If this is something real then MS made the biggest mistake in their 32 years of history (1975-present ). This one is going to cost them big.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

MS is hell bent on kicking PC GAmers towards Consoles..


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

Wish only if game developers started using OpenGL. Its Open and hence no loss for us. I read somewhere that only upgrading from 1.5 to 2.1 added new features. No need to add a new gfx card. 
And here in windows, upgrading from DX10 to DX10.1 will create a crater in our pockets.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 12, 2007)

@All dx10 card owners:

That's why you should wait before buying. Not even a single dx10 game has hit the market and people are already buying dx10 cards and even selling 2nd hand dx 10 cards!! OMG!!

Heh heh.... I have only a measly 7300GS


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 12, 2007)

Frankly i got DX10 card coz it was high time.I was already running Vista and then i felt somewhere games would be released.
  More so it not even that.
     Its just the impatience of laying hands on the latest that one burns hands sometimes.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Even just so recently i got XFX8600Gt. *But frankly i am not disappointed.*Because the thing is i considered it always a lower end card and since i knew that nVidia was releasing 9 series card that card was a temperory subs for me until i layed my hand on nvidia 9 Series card.
> Frankly i dont understand what i going on the Gaming world.
> For once i dont think MS will stick to the 10.1 for long time until new bugs comes up and then we will have another 10.2
> The PC gaming market is so volatile.
> ...



Somebody is contradicting his own statements.
I am really happy that my PC was delayed for 15 more days. Now I think my dad was right!! Patience is gooooood.
I'm lovin it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

There is no official statement from MS about this. Stop speculating.


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 12, 2007)

As still there is no official statement from MS about such a issue, it can be concluded that what this news has speculated is ambiguous. But if these things really come true then it will be really bad for both the gamers and MS itself.


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 12, 2007)

no official statement means , no such thing will be there..., ASSURED

by the way i own 7600gt, so such a news hardly bothers me.. .


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 13, 2007)

dx 10.1 to be not compatible with old hardware is just basic funda.i'm waiting till jan for penryn proc. and dx10.1 to be a little cheaper.

also i think dx10.1 will last about a year or half a year more atleast.remember dx8.1 it lasted as long as dx9c(history repeats itself!) so maybe dx11.c will be the best option to upgrade

i'll get myself a 9600gt coz i need it only for the OS and a few sports titles like FIFA,PES,Cricket(which run on my extinct GF2mx400 too with 20fps)


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2007)

im waiting dx 10.2


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

Update from inquirer.

*www.theinquirer.net/?article=41643


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 13, 2007)

If this Happens , then 88XX Series owners are doomed


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2007)

This is some amazing news....


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Aug 14, 2007)

owner of dx 10 is very bad luck
after spend 20 - 30k it's better to buy ps3 or xbox360


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

and wht bout me i was suppose to buy 8600GT next month........


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> and wht bout me i was suppose to buy 8600GT next month........



Don't worry,buy it,because there is no official announcemet from microsoft.I don't think there will be much difference between dx 10 and 10.1.


----------



## utsav (Aug 14, 2007)

take my suggestion .stick to onboard graphics .  .
and if possible kill bill gates     

he is now d second richest man only due to windows vista.else he would have remained in the first position.vista sp1 will cause him to be the 3rd richest man .    

he will be out of the top 100 list in no time if this trend of harrassing consumers continues


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

@utsav : try not be too sarcastic..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 14, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> take my suggestion .stick to onboard graphics .



Good luck playing games. Onboard graphics is good for anything other then games.



> and if possible kill bill gates



Mind your language.



> he will be out of the top 100 list in no time if this trend of harrassing consumers continues



I guess thats why Steve Jobs is so low in that list


----------



## aryayush (Aug 14, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> This is some amazing news....


... in what sense?


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 14, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> and wht bout me i was suppose to buy 8600GT next month........



Postpone your buying decision. Wait for an official response from Microsoft. You will know what to do once the air is cleared.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

[highlight][size=+2]DX 10.1 is insignificant[/size][/highlight]


----------



## utsav (Aug 14, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> take my suggestion .stick to onboard graphics .  .
> and if possible kill bill gates
> 
> he is now d second richest man only due to windows vista.else he would have remained in the first position.vista sp1 will cause him to be the 3rd richest man .
> ...



hey i meant by saying *kill bill* gates is to use linux instead of windows .
i didn't meant that kill him

shantanu plz reply


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> ... in what sense?


in the anti-MS and pro-apple sense


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2007)

In a sense that my 7900GT/x1600 is not the only outdated card out there...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 14, 2007)

some wise guy pointed out in one of above post to change from these Di(v)rect X mess upgrades controlled by the billionaire's company.switch to OpenGL.Linux/Unix are already following opengl.latest version is OpenGL 3.and the best thing is it is cross platform(yes,win too)
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL
*www.opengl.org/
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/34/OpenGL_Logo.jpg/160px-OpenGL_Logo.jpg
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Microsoft


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

@Utsav :: if you were being funny then it wasnt.. *Sir William Henry Gates III* is a very reputed and Respectable personaltiy.. not only he, but all known personalities we talk about in forum should be paid respect , if he/she is a type of person which has to be respected. Well you should have Highlighted in your first post , everything can't be automatically understood.

i just posted so that you keep that inmind the next time.. its ok if you meant what you wrote afterwards.


----------



## iMav (Aug 14, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> some wise guy pointed out in one of above post to change from these Di(v)rect X mess upgrades controlled by the billionaire's company.switch to OpenGL.Linux/Unix are already following opengl.latest version is OpenGL 3.and the best thing is it is cross platform(yes,win too)
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL
> *www.opengl.org/
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Microsoft


 more hyper links  i wonder what will preaksh's blog be if he made 1:

hi wlcome to my * pro linux blog here u can find all the links that show MS in bad light

*.....
*....
*.....
*.....
*.....
*.....
*.....
*.....





			
				utsav said:
			
		

> if possible kill bill gates


 arre bhai gandhi ji marr gaye bolte bolte ki maar kaat matt karo par hum log aaj bhi wasie hi hain ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> some wise guy pointed out in one of above post to change from these Di(v)rect X mess upgrades controlled by the billionaire's company.switch to OpenGL.Linux/Unix are already following opengl.latest version is OpenGL 3.and the best thing is it is cross platform(yes,win too)
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Microsoft



:rofl...pRAKASH, You & your links......Yeah right , switch to OpenGL & have a gr8 time optimising the code for the Windows Platform for better performance then.

DirectX is by Microsoft for WIndows. It is already optimised. It is very easy for developers to make games in DirectX compared to OpenGL cos they don't need to code or optimise much. Just start->build->compile->run......

Forget the link part dude, DirectX is here to stay & is much better then OpenGL for gaming on Windows platform. There are no graphics cards out there supporting OpenGL 3 yet. It will take 3 years for games to come with that. OpenGL 2.0 itself is not fully utilised yet.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

^the above two posts shows the intolerable and brand lock "features" of windows fanatics.OpenGL will become the standard some time near future.it is already supported by major gfx card manufacturers.@imav:I pity on ur fanboyism.u better join microsoft "fanatics" section if ever they have.
what we experiance with DX is "vendor lock-in".while opengl allows u the freedom.I posted the criticism part esp for the mind-locked windows os users who are yet to know the realities beyond "Bill Gates"-the GOD  
yeah,I know arguing with @imav is like arguing with a edited  get lost!


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG prakash made a post without any links ... happy independence day ...

u posted the critisizm part how about posting the sensible part  oepn gl .... dude i want to play games not with open gl


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^the above two posts shows the intolerable and brand lock "features" of windows fanatics.



Windows is Microsoft's product. Is it wrong for Microsoft to make it easier for game developers to make games for Windows platform using an easier Windows optimised API called DirectX?

Is Microsoft stopping game developers from using OpenGL & making games on Windows?



> OpenGL will become the standard some time near future.



Lets see, this was said in 1991, 1995, 1999, 2993 & now with OpenGL 3.0 specification. 



> it is already supported by major gfx card manufacturers.



Yup, so? DirectX is also supported by all gfx card manufacturers. Oh & by the way, OpenGL copied unified shader architecture in OpenGL 2.1 from DirectX 10 if U don't know.



> what we experiance with DX is "vendor lock-in".while opengl allows u the freedom.



What freedom? If a game developer wants to make a game for Windows, they prefer DirectX cos it means less development work, means savings of resources & money. If they go OpenGL way for Windows that means they first have to make the base game,  then optimise the game for Windows platform too...means more use of money. Which one do u justify from a business point of view.



> I posted the criticism part esp for the mind-locked windows os users who are yet to know the realities beyond "Bill Gates"-the GOD



I am an Atheist ....& no Bill Gates is an Idol...not god. What mind locked are u talking about? Windows works best for me the way I want it to work, why should I switch if I can pay for it?



> yeah,I know arguing with @imav is like arguing with a pathetic schizophreniac  get lost!



Mind your language, this might get u banned. Thread reported. You were the one who started this here...


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2007)

relax preakash ... chill re... ahimsa mere bhai ... iska bhi link doon kya


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 15, 2007)

Why is it that the more people fall on edge ,the more volatile they get ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey, I will not take any blame this time Ok. Prakash has no idea what & how to post & where. i was explaining to everyone that this is just a sepculation but he started his stupid posts again.....bashing MS for no reason when he has no idea that it was MS due to which the Windows Compatible part of OpenGL was made in 1993.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 15, 2007)

i think you guys want another thread locked.. admins gave you some warning.. and praka please stop this is technology section... and all of you who are flaming the technology thread.. thread will be locked if any more flaming will continue


----------



## vaithy (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, No flame please,  Microsoft is doing yeoman service to the mankind, particularly to the open source enthusiasts  as its recent actions..think it, in any business environment, near or complete monopoly is impossible even your products is far superior to others.. But Microsoft achieved the feat and maintained the position, still maintaining it, not simply becasuse of its superior products, but also the support provided by the thousands of hardware firms, and millions of gaming enthusiates all over the world.. now it start to believe that it is God, and its decision  had to be respected by all ..I agree, Microsoft has every right to modify its products to suit its needs,but in the process, by not disclosing its upgrading plans to earlier, millions who have bought the DX10. compatible machines by paying kings ransom, now again left in lurch.. So it is good for the Linux community as more  and more users are turning towards  Linux.. What RMS and Linus Torwald struggle to achieve for the past 15 years has been in one month itself by MS.. for this Praka 123 should thank MS and  iMav .. Let us eagerly wait for DX10.2  in short times.

Thanking you,
Vaithy


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hey, I will not take any blame this time Ok. Prakash has no idea what & how to post & where. i was explaining to everyone that this is just a sepculation but he started his stupid posts again.....bashing MS for no reason when he has no idea that it was MS due to which the Windows Compatible part of OpenGL was made in 1993.



  I support you , as in open eyed support!


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

it seems fanboyism rules!!!i've seen the 3 ppl here who pollutes everythread for alternate OS like MAc,Linux.Why?Why?cant get balanced?
I dont care for Any One.reg my post.it deserves.One guy will post a microsoft blog saying Vista secures the world from aliens?wtf?wth?
Hate you losers!.get ur mind straight rather than making it a fight club.

to the last post:
OH!Welcome-I dont want anybodies support?eh?go kiddo!get a life. really?I dont swear anytime that i have to stay here.

these 3 Mo*ons(May i tell their names?) are the main reason Linux or Mac users losting their patience.I know these ppl may be patriotic to Microsoft.that doesnot means to show other OS and Projects like OpenGL are inferior.where did they get the idea?also Direct X is a sure loss is what is called vendor lock-in.enjoy!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> it seems fanboyism rules!!!i've seen the 3 ppl here who pollutes everythread for alternate OS like MAc,Linux.Why?Why?cant get balanced?



Pollute? Where, who bought the name of Evil MS in this thread? We didn't say a word about Linux, but u started your pointless post about MS & DirectX. If you don't know about something better not talk about it.


> I dont care for Any One.reg my post.it deserves.One guy will post a microsoft blog saying Vista secures the world from aliens?wtf?wth?
> Hate you losers!.get ur mind straight rather than making it a fight club.



You are the one making it figut club troll. We were just talking about DirectX here.



> to the last post:
> OH!Welcome-I dont want anybodies support?eh?go kiddo!get a life. really?I dont swear anytime that i have to stay here.



Nobody welcomed u here, plz leave.


> these 3 Mo*ons(May i tell their names?) are the main reason Linux or Mac users losting their patience.


Did we take the name of Linux/Mac even once in this thread before you came?


> that doesnot means to show other OS and Projects like OpenGL are inferior.



Who said anything about OpenGL being inferior. Both DirectX & OpenGL has flaws so yeah both are inferior to each other. Its not like since OpenGL is open source it is bugless



> also Direct X is a sure loss is what is called vendor lock-in.enjoy!!!



If a graphics card supports DirectX 10, it automatically supports OpenGL 2.1, where is vendor lock-in? I wanna play a game & my gfx card can play both DX & OpenGL game in Windows, but on Linux I can only play OpenGL games......what about crysis, FEAR etc



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> i think you guys want another thread locked.. admins gave you some warning.. and praka please stop this is technology section... and all of you who are flaming the technology thread.. thread will be locked if any more flaming will continue



Shantanu, we were simply discussing & I informed everyone that unless MS makes a statement, don't believe in speculations. It was prakash who came here & started bashing.


----------



## utsav (Aug 15, 2007)

thanx shantanu for ur reply.i actually forgot to highlight the words in my first post but in a hurry i messed up.ok now i am relaxed that the blame is removed from me.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> it seems fanboyism rules!!!i've seen the 3 ppl here who pollutes everythread for alternate OS like MAc,Linux.Why?Why?cant get balanced?
> I dont care for Any One.reg my post.it deserves.One guy will post a microsoft blog saying Vista secures the world from aliens?wtf?wth?
> Hate you losers!.get ur mind straight rather than making it a fight club.
> 
> ...


 
hi praka , its been enough flame wars already and you are polluting the thread as it seems from your posts.. please dont do it agian.. you are a very senior member, and i dont expect this kind of behavior from you.. 

this is the last warning.. please pay attention to this..


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2007)

ok prakash i did not take offense to the praises u showered on me in a previous post doesnt mean that everytime u say something i shall keep quite ... we all know here for a fact who hi-jacks every MS thread and spreads fud with links all over the thread ... 

@prakash: jinke ghar kaanch l hotte woh doosron k gharon pe pathar nahi fekte ... we all know who's fanboy u r ... so shut up ... and stop giving ur anti-MS links in every freakin thread remotely associated to MS

@shantanu: i take offense to the adjectives used by prakash:


			
				praka said:
			
		

> @imav is like arguing with a *edited*  get lost!





			
				praka said:
			
		

> these 3 *Mo*ons*(May i tell their names?) are the main reason


Shantanu uneed to take some action ... else there will be other members can also use such language wich is not good for the forum 

me, gx, goobi, arya have a little fights but we dont cross the lines we hav some mutual understanding amongst us unlike prakash .... who does nothing other than just giving links links and more links

if u remmber i used to point out every thread hi-jacked by the lin boys ... we post in the mac section coz we are also mac users ....


----------



## shantanu (Aug 15, 2007)

@imav : i have already taken some action.. there are rules which are to be followed.. by that i am taking action.. 

i already gave the last warning .. so if anything happens after that i will surely take hard actions..


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2007)

Microsoft’s DirectX lead program manager has set the record straight on reports that DX10.1 will render the current crop of DX10-compatible hardware “obsolete.”


Microsoft’s Sam Glassenberg told Next-Gen in a phone interview, “DX10.1 fully supports DX10 hardware. No hardware support is being removed….It’s strictly a superset. It’s basically an update to DX10 that extends the hardware functionality slightly.”


He said that the update is similar to what Microsoft did with DX9. “We did make updates to [DX9] that extended the supported feature set.


“All the hardware is still supported, all the games still run, all the features are still there, we’ve just simply extended the feature set and the lifetime of the API,” he said.

*www.merawindows.com/Forums/tabid/324/forumid/-1/threadid/12236/scope/posts/Default.aspx


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 16, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Microsoft’s DirectX lead program manager has set the record straight on reports that DX10.1 will render the current crop of DX10-compatible hardware “obsolete.”
> 
> 
> Microsoft’s Sam Glassenberg told Next-Gen in a phone interview, “DX10.1 fully supports DX10 hardware. No hardware support is being removed….It’s strictly a superset. It’s basically an update to DX10 that extends the hardware functionality slightly.”
> ...



Just like the old days.Nothing new.But u did a good job posting the truth here.As always this had to happen.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 16, 2007)

@iMav,

Thanks for the clarification..

with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## elator (Aug 16, 2007)

phew....tats a relief....


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Its not like since OpenGL is open source it is bugless.


 
OpenGL is not opensource, OpenGL has nothing to do with being opensource afaik . Correct me if i am wrong.


Parka is just frustrated (Make him a mod and he will start to behave, i am sure ). Telling others to get a life , when you point a finger to others, you are pointing three to yourself. 



btw ,this is my last post in this forum....  for 2007. See you ppl next yr. bye


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 16, 2007)

offtopic: abe gaurav, tu kahan chala?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> OpenGL is not opensource, OpenGL has nothing to do with being opensource afaik . Correct me if i am wrong.



Prakash has no idea what OpenGL is, just that it has the word "Open" so he thinks its open source. 

*OpenGL is not open source*, it is an open Platform graphics API which can work on any platform as long as there is an Client Driver available, If you want to use OpeNGL to make a game you still have to use the pre-provided source code which u cannot modify. If you do, then it will break the cross platform feature set.

Mesa is an Open Source Implementation of OpenGL, & I think prakash has no idea that it was Microsoft, Intel & SGI along with some other companies which made OpenGL

If you use OpenGL to make a game, u still have to pay a licensing fees, just that your game will run anywhere. This is again a closed source API which is closed for good.  If it was open Source, we would see 1000 iterations of OpenGL all incompatible with the base architecture.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 16, 2007)

I knew something like this is going to happen and hence I didnt buy the 8800...not that I cudnt have...
My point is when 8600GT can do the job fine for me why do I need to by a 8800 by paying thrice the amount and then see it get obsolete in no time...no offence but I dont have black money...
My LCD supports a max resol of 1440 x 900 then why shud I even spend on a 8800 card....just chk this out...*www.techenclave.com/forums/635695-post16.html


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 16, 2007)

Seems like Praka123 won't be posting in this thread anytime soon after iMav's revealation !


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 16, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> to the last post:
> OH!Welcome-I dont want anybodies support?eh?go kiddo!get a life. really?I dont swear anytime that i have to stay here.


   Kiddo Eh ? Who are you ? When did you join this forum, what was the date..eh Sept 2005.Sad !It seems you are the kid here!
   The way you are on the edge,would put the flaming new-comers to shame.
   And just to get you down from that fairy land where you have my support, for once, i never offered it to you.
  It was for GX_Saurav and i am so happy i specifically mentioned -opened eyed ,unlike closed eyed fanboyism.
   Sign !The psalm of life doesn't consists in casting innuendo to the death.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 16, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Kiddo Eh ? Who are you ? When did you join this forum, what was the date..eh Sept 2005.Sad !It seems you are the kid here!
> The way you are on the edge,would put the flaming new-comers to shame.
> And just to get you down from that fairy land where you have my support, for once, i never offered it to you.
> It was for GX_Saurav and i am so happy i specifically mentioned -opened eyed ,unlike closed eyed fanboyism.
> Sign !The psalm of life doesn't consists in casting innuendo to the death.


Freshseasons , no point arguing with Praka123 , he doesn't even read what u have to say , lives in his own make-believe world . <sigh />


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 16, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Freshseasons , no point arguing with Praka123 , he doesn't even read what u have to say , lives in his own make-believe world . <sigh />



    Its too bad Zeeshan Quireshi that some of the times we have to over step beyond the realms of the section of this forum.
  If not for some nut,it isnt great feeling to post such things in Technology section.Pretty inappropriate!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 17, 2007)

@freshseasons : its good that you are a old member. you must be having good reputation or respect here.. but as far as i have learnt here.. we all are of same level. i do give respect to my seniors.. but you just can't start bashing anyone for no reason(there was a reason but that was sorted out ) and you are again starting it.. your post was very rude when and after i cleared that now praka wont be posting here.. and there will be no flames.. Please try not to be rude , by just having a benefit that you are a old member.. this does not give you a right to call anyone nut.. try to be on topic..


----------



## vish786 (Aug 17, 2007)

wth!!! wats goin on here, this was suppose to be directx thread ?


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 17, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> @freshseasons : its good that you are a old member. you must be having good reputation or respect here.. but as far as i have learnt here.. we all are of same level. i do give respect to my seniors.. but you just can't start bashing anyone for no reason(there was a reason but that was sorted out ) and you are again starting it.. your post was very rude when and after i cleared that now praka wont be posting here.. and there will be no flames.. Please try not to be rude , by just having a benefit that you are a old member.. this does not give you a right to call anyone nut.. try to be on topic..



    Shantanu, whatever you wrote is right and i respect it.However i was totally out of this thread and He just hit on me,when i don't even know who he is.I knew you too care of it as a mod, but i just felt it my duty to give it back personally , which was wrong of me.My Bad !May be i should have checked this thread  before ,and then and there replied it rather than when, it was all over.Sorry again.
   Trust me.I treat everyone equally.Joining this forum a long back , does not make any difference,which i do understand.You can Register and lay dead as a Dodo for years , until you surface back and the world wouldnt know you.
  I will take appropriate care. Peace.


----------

